
The curse of “intuition” in Data Science - faviovaz
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-curse-of-intuition-in-data-science-552bc28c55e5
======
mlthoughts2018
TIL some people think there is such a thing as “Agile Data Science” that
somehow makes Data a part of what Product Owners are supposed to do.

I guess we need Agile Statistics, Agile Machine Learning, Agile Fluid
Dynamics, Agile Operations Research, and Agile Complexity Theory too?

 _”They said, "In the Talmud it says you're not supposed to make fire on a
Saturday, so our question is, can we use electrical things on Saturdays?"

I was shocked. They weren't interested in science at all! The only way science
was influencing their lives was so they might be able to interpret better the
Talmud! They weren't interested in the world outside, in natural phenomena;
they were only interested in resolving some question brought up in the
Talmud.”_

:s/Talmud/Agile

